# CAD U1 USB Microphone static



## JosephSonator (Sep 11, 2006)

I have a U1 USB Microphone from CAD, which requires no drivers. Whenever I try to record something, it has some kind of high-pitched and very annoying static in the background. The only way I've been able to get rid of it is by turning off the AGC and bringing the volume down to an almost inaudible level. Does anyone know what could be the problem?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Test the mic on another PC to ensure it works.


----------

